# colt army revolver



## ice156 (Dec 31, 2008)

Does anybody know where I can find some grips for 38 cal colt army revolver


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

ice156 said:


> Does anybody know where I can find some grips for 38 cal colt army revolver


Try Numrich Arms (otherwise known as the Gun Parts Corp.) at:
www.gunpartscorp.com

Also try:
http://www.gungrip.com/
and
http://www.woodgrips.com/


----------



## zorro (Apr 15, 2009)

*original or after market*

hi , are you seeking original or after market , I do have a set of old Mustang combat grips. I am a email away , zorro tumbleweed


----------

